# Acqua Di Parma Colonia Essenza - Unisex or for men only????



## Haven (May 30, 2011)

This is a relatively new scent by Acqua Di Parma, and I really like it a lot.  I just don't know if it can pass as unisex or not.  What does everyone think?  Is this for men only?  Or can a woman pull it off?


----------

